# Ohio AGS nigerian dwarf bottle kids



## lasergrl (Nov 24, 2007)

Light cou blanc doeling, her color will darken with age some.
dark cou blanc bucklings, 2, and a buckskin flashy tricolor buckling.

These babies have excellent genetics. The sire is Laurel Haven Comanche, who is by Cesars Villa Sharpie
http://www.promisedlandfarm.net/Sharpie.htm

Dam is Old n times Dixie, gave 3 pints of milk a day last year when I milked her, shared milk with her kid last year.

These kids have great milk genetics, conformation, and COLOR.
CAE neg parents 
The mom and dad are CAE negative last test two months ago.

$350 each with registration, Bucklings can go as pet wethers for $150, ready as soon as disbudded, as they are bottle kids


----------

